
Show HN: Grapherl – Realtime, scalable stats-gathering daemon - kansi
https://github.com/processone/grapherl
======
kansi
I also discuss the architecutre of Grapherl here,
[https://medium.com/@kansi/erlang-otp-architectures-
grapherl-...](https://medium.com/@kansi/erlang-otp-architectures-grapherl-
aae6d6a76005)

------
kansi
Grapherl is realtime scalable stats gathering daemon which can handle high
amount of incoming data points (~1 million data points per minute per socket).
It also provides a web dashboard that allows the users to visualize graphs for
gathered stats.

------
jamesbowman
Instead of that complicated minute/day/week/year data retention scheme, why
not just randomly replace an entry in a fixed-size store? So the probability
of a datum being in the store is inversely proportional to the log of its age.
And it's a one-liner.

~~~
kansi
couldn't understand your idea. can you please elaborate ?

------
rubiquity
I noticed the GitHub description for the repo says "ejabberd monitoring
server." Can this be used for non-ejabberd monitoring? I assume the answer is
yes given the rest of the documenation. Maybe you can update the description.

~~~
kansi
Yes, its a general purpose monitoring solution. Currently I don't have the
permissions to change the description but will try to get it changed tough.

